# Wii Games



## Richard Schollar (Nov 27, 2008)

I've just bought a Wii (for the kids you understand!) and am now looking around for some quality games.  i currently have purchased:

1. Wii Sports (came with the console)
2. Mario & Sonic at the Olympic Games
3. Metroid Prime3: Corruption
4. Zelda: Twilight Princess

I figure Daddy can play 3 & 4 by himself and the kids can occupy themselves with 1 & 2.  Any other great games out there?  I'm a Nintendo fanboy of old but haven't touched anything videogame-wise for about 8 years.  The best games I have ever played were Mario Kart on the SNES, Super Metroid also on the SNES and Mario 64 on the N64.  I hated Mario Kart on the N64 and missed out the Gamecube completely, so I don't know what it would be like on the Wii.  i have seen mixed reviews of an awful lot of Wii titles, so not sure what is worth getting.

Any advice appreciated


----------



## RoryA (Nov 27, 2008)

I am reliably informed (by a man with whom I locked wheels in Super Mario Kart and we both ended up reversing at high speed into a lava pit) that Lego Star Wars is excellent on the Wii. He plays it with his son regularly and they both love it. Apparently there is enough in there aimed at the older generation to keep it amusing.


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Nov 27, 2008)

Since I bought Mario Kart, about 3 months ago, it has only been out of the Wii maybe twice.  I never played it on the SNES, but I really enjoy the Wii version.  The online racing is fun.

The other games that I've played excessively are Guitar Hero III and Rayman Raving Rabbids.  The Rayman game may very well appeal to your sense of humour, assuming your sense of humour involves rabbits using toilet plungers as weapons.  It's also a game that you can play for just a few minutes or a couple of hours (drunk).

Wii Fit is good for a laugh too.


----------



## Domski (Nov 27, 2008)

All the games I've bought so far have been excellent although I don't play them that much. My collection so far consists of:

Wii Sports
Super Mario Galaxy
Metroid Prime 3
Rayman Raving Rabbits 2 (hillarious and a personal post pub favourite)
Mario Kart (another favourite)
Mario and Sonic at the Olympics
Lego Star Wars (I can't stop making light sabre noises as I play)

I would recomment them all but be prepared for some broken lampshades!!!


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 27, 2008)

This is great guys - thanks 

There's some definite consistency in the recommendations, so I'd say Mario kart, Lego Star Wars and the rayman game are looking like definite contenders


----------



## Patience (Nov 27, 2008)

You will LOVE Zelda and Metroid. The Wii is worth it just for those!

Just got myself (and my husband) a Wii Fit. Now that is awesome too!


----------



## Mark O'Brien (Nov 27, 2008)

Don't neglect downloading the old games through the Wii store.  My wife plays Super Mario Brother's 3 and Yoshi's Cookies a lot..no, I mean A LOT.

No surprise that Domski is a fan of Raving Rabbids given the avatar.


----------



## TinaP (Nov 27, 2008)

I bought a Wii for my 70-something mom for her birthday.  She plays it daily for a bit of exercise but has never gone beyond Wii Sports.  

I've been looking for a Wii Fit for a Christmas present for about a month.  The local ToysRUs clerk told me they were getting them this Sunday so I may be camping out Saturday night.


----------



## RoryA (Nov 27, 2008)

Last I checked they have them on Amazon but they're marked up about 50% over RRP!

Oh, Excite Truck is a laugh; Need for Speed is rubbish on the Wii.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Nov 27, 2008)

Games that we are unlikely to sell on:
Mario Kart - online competitions every couple of weeks keep this fresh if you have someone to compete against
Sports
Play
Boom Blox
The repeat playability of the last two is more for kids than adults, although Boom Blox is a good multiplayer game.

Games that my husband has enjoyed:
Mario Galaxy
Da Blob
Lego Indiana Jones
Super Smash Bros
Metroid


----------



## barry houdini (Nov 27, 2008)

rorya said:


> Last I checked they have them on Amazon but they're marked up about 50% over RRP!


 
There are a couple of websites, like this one, which will alert you immediately when any suppliers have stock at £69.99 (or any stock, depending on the options you use) . I tried it and got an alert for Amazon. I put in the order within about 30 seconds but it was already too late 

I ended up getting a package, including another remote etc. for about £130

Little cary and gary love it, though


----------



## RoryA (Nov 27, 2008)

Does Larry not get a go?


----------



## barry houdini (Nov 27, 2008)

rorya said:


> Does Larry not get a go?


 
Uncle Larry can use the Wii Fit whenever he wants, but we need to keep a close eye on him after last month's ski-jump episode....nearly cost me a new coffee table


----------



## DonkeyOte (Nov 27, 2008)

Like everyone else -- can't go wrong with Mario Kart, Mario Olympics, Wii Fit... though be warned the Wii Fit (like Tom Tom) is not infallible ... for ex. "it" had the audacity to imply I was overweight which quite obviously indicates there are still some gremlins at work within the code that need to be ironed out.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 27, 2008)

I'm seriously thinking about Mario Kart at the moment.  May just see how things go with the existing games though (should keep me, sorry, I of course mean the kids, busy for a while).


----------



## RoryA (Nov 27, 2008)

If you wanted to try before you buy, I could lend you my copy?


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 28, 2008)

Hey I'll take you up on that Rory!  Thanks!!!  

Can I borrow it for like the next 6 months?


----------



## MarkAndrews (Nov 28, 2008)

I'm debating buying a Wii myself, are they really that good?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Nov 28, 2008)

The Wii is great for non-gamers. My little boy has been playing on it since he was 2, and I enjoy some stuff, whereas I've never really enjoyed other consoles.

For gamers, I think it depends what you're after. My husband had a GameCube before, and the Wii seems to be basically a better version of the GC for him.


----------



## Domski (Nov 28, 2008)

MarkAndrews said:


> I'm debating buying a Wii myself, are they really that good?


 
I don't know anyone who hasn't loved it once thay've had a go. Pure class!!!


----------



## SteveO59L (Nov 28, 2008)

Mario Kart, Smash Bros, Wii Sports and Zelda


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 28, 2008)

Because I loved Super Metroid so much, I've gone and bought the GameCube version of Metroid Prime (the first one) - so I can mix in a little retro play too.


----------



## dogdrovenorth (Nov 29, 2008)

We had a lot of fun with LEGO Indiana Jones. He knocked the heads off anyone that came to his office! You could make your own characters too, then play them on any of the completed adventures.

Boom Blox is the satisfying combination of Baseball pitching and on-screen Jenga. A must for parties, especially if you get to go third!

Twilight Princess and Metroid Prime 3 were both excellent games that could easily swallow 3 hours' gaming without you noticing.

Super Smash Bros Brawl is the Wii version of Melee but features new moves, online play, new characters and a 10-hour adventure mode featuring some good cutscenes (which could have used some narrative to help explain what was happening!)

Mercury Meltdown Revolution was taxing, moving mercury by tilting the surface it was rolling on.

Mario Kart Wii is a much trickier version of the Gamecube's Double Dash, but the online play is aggressive and the competitions varied and challenging.

No-one's mentioned WiiWare, the new (not retro) downloadable games that vary in quality from low-tec Tetris to hi-tec Helix. They differ in cost.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Nov 30, 2008)

OK, my kids have been trying really hard this weekend but I think they are just a bit too young to 'get' how to play the games (the boxing in Wii Sports is about the only thing they can do because they don't need to be that co-ordinated).  So, now I'm after a *really* simple game for them (I mean utterly simple!) - anything anybody can recommend?  Especially if you have young kids of your own (3+).  Thanks!


----------



## schielrn (Nov 30, 2008)

I have not played it, but my niece who is 5 loves this game:

http://www.gamespot.com/wii/action/carnivalgames/index.html

Its called carnival games. But again I have not played it or seen it played personally.

EA Playground is also one she plays a lot too as it has go carts and tetherball and other games:

http://wii.ign.com/articles/784/784856p1.html


----------



## Patience (Dec 1, 2008)

schielrn said:


> I have not played it, but my niece who is 5 loves this game:
> 
> http://www.gamespot.com/wii/action/carnivalgames/index.html
> 
> Its called carnival games. But again I have not played it or seen it played personally.



I have it and I quite enjoy it - It isn't laugh a minute, but it is pretty good fun. Some of the games are really cool - some take quite a bit of coordination but I think if you want a game to play with your kids this would be a good one.


----------



## cornflakegirl (Dec 1, 2008)

Richard - give them a little bit of time. My son is 3 1/2 and pretty good at most of the Sports now. And while he is obviously a child genius  I think the thing that has made him good is just practice. Of course, you may not want your kids to practice quite as much as he has...

His favourite game is Mario Kart. He thrashed me at the coin collecting game the other day (I am very bad at it). He also likes Boom Blox. He also liked Lego Indiana - he didn't really get the point, but he liked bashing up the lego characters. And he liked playing the sidekick while my husband did the main role.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 1, 2008)

Rob, Bryony - many thanks.  Amazon were selling Carnival Games for approx $14 so i reckoned that was a no-brainer: it won't break the bank even if they don't like it.  Should have it by the weekend 

Emma, yeah I think you're very wise - I just need to keep practising with them.  They will get it eventually (I like the look of the carnival games though - nothing wrong with a bit of variety after all!).

Re: Mario Kart, young Mr Archibald is meant to be lending it to me, but he's gone very quiet on that point just lately...



Thanks all once again - I have greatly appreciated all your inputs!


----------



## RoryA (Dec 1, 2008)

Now that you've called me 'young', I am happy to lend it to you. Just need to remember to bring it to work, assuming you want it before we meet for beer again?


----------



## cornflakegirl (Dec 1, 2008)

Just buy Mario Kart off ebay - it's fantastic, you'll love it, and if you don't, you can resell it for pretty much the same price.

Or, wait six weeks, and steal Rory's when he's so loved-up and sleep-deprived that he doesn't even notice


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 1, 2008)

cornflakegirl said:


> Or, wait six weeks, and steal Rory's when he's so loved-up and sleep-deprived that he doesn't even notice


 
I already have my eye on his iPhone - I feel it might be a little rude to also separate him from his favourite game 


PS:  Thanks Rory!


----------



## RoryA (Dec 1, 2008)

By then I wouldn't even notice if you had your i on my eyePhone...


----------



## KGee (Dec 2, 2008)

My soon to be 4 year old loves Mario Kart and Rayman Raving Rabbids.  We have both I & II but I think a new edition was just released.  Cow tossing, plunger throwing, and all the goofy races = good times at his age!


----------



## Domski (Dec 2, 2008)

KGee said:


> Cow tossing, plunger throwing, and all the goofy races = good times at his age!


 
Still makes pretty good times at 36 if you ask me!!!


----------



## Lewiy (Dec 2, 2008)

Potentially helpful tip on Mario Kart:  I found the "wheel" thing that comes with it really annoying after having put in many, many hours on the GameCube version.  So if you don't get on with the new controls, you can just plug in a Game Cube controller (pretty cheap second hand or even new now) and get back to "old school" controls.  I also saw a third party Game Cube style wireless controller at the weekend (HMV at Gatwick) which might also be worth a look.

As cool as the wheel is, I just don't think it feels right unless you have a wheel that is securely clamped to a table, I just don't like the flimsy feeling of it floating in the air (and it's murder on the arm muscles after a long stint!!)


----------



## KGee (Dec 2, 2008)

Domski said:


> Still makes pretty good times at 36 if you ask me!!!


Well I just turned 37 a few months ago and didn't want to admit it, but the Rayman games are always in the system even when my little guy isn't playing.


----------



## Richard Schollar (Dec 3, 2008)

Thanks for the suggestions - RRR and Mario Kart are looking like probable Christmas presents at the moment.  Thanks again!


----------



## FIFARay007 (Dec 3, 2008)

Another one that I don't believe was mentioned is Super Mario Party.  It's essentially like a board game mixed with small mini games.  After everyopne has a turn, it goes into mini-game mode where everyone competes and earns coins/stars/etc.  It's nice cuz it mixes it up for everyone by having everyone aginst each other or teams of 2 vs 2 or 1 vs 3.

Then if you don't want to do the whole game, you can just play the mini-games.  Good family fun.


----------



## schielrn (Dec 3, 2008)

I love Super Mario Party.  I remember having a bunch of friends over and playing it on N64 and then Game Cube.  It was a blast.  I've played the one on Wii too, but thought the older boards were better, but I do really like the monopoly board.


----------

